# problemas con circuito en EAGLE



## effrit (Mar 23, 2007)

Hoal buenos dias,tengo que realizar un circuito en eagle y la verdad no se manejarlo muy bien pero despues de pelearme mucho e conseguido hacer un diseño de circuito y me gustaria que me comentarias posibles fallos y como puedo hacer el pcb para que me quede lo mejor posible.Gracias
el diseño original y el que tengo que hacer esta:
http://elmicro.com/hc08web/usb08/images/usb08_schema.gif

y el que he conseguido hacer intentando que se parezca es

http://d.turboupload.com/d/1638617/proyect.rar.html

Gracias a todos los que puedan ayudarme


----------



## Apollo (Mar 23, 2007)

Mensaje movido a Software de Simulación y Diseño Electrónico, ya que no es material para "Cuestiones elementales de electrónica".

Saludos


----------



## effrit (Mar 24, 2007)

lo siento no lo sabia pero alguiern me puede ayudar?


----------

